# hash making from trash taking



## spuds_mckinsey (Jul 1, 2006)

ok so i just want to be clear on 1 thing.  A few of my buds had mold on them can i still use the ice water method to make hash or is a lost cause?


----------



## naturalhi (Jul 3, 2006)

no do not smoke or eat moldy weed. Now if I had it I'd make honey oil with it then cook it, but as every moldyweed post lately the others will tell you I'm wrong and throw it away, it's up to you!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 6, 2006)

spuds_mckinsey said:
			
		

> ok so i just want to be clear on 1 thing. A few of my buds had mold on them can i still use the ice water method to make hash or is a lost cause?


Yo spuds, I wouldn't advise making ice hash. I would suggest making oil using ISO. The ISO will kill anything in it that could harm you and you'll have some bitchin oil to smoke!

Bro Grunt posted a "How To" on ISO oil in this thread:

CLICK HERE


He also put pics of the whole process in his post. It's about half way up in the thread.

Good luck to you man!


----------

